
Pylance Is a New Python Language Server for Visual Studio Code - rcshubhadeep
https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/07/pylance-visual-studio-code/
======
nguyenquannnn
I wonder why are they keeping this project as closed source, unlike the old
language server

